# Prob mit Blasc



## Executor (17. März 2005)

Hio


Hab mir das tool Blasc mal runtergeladen und installed.
Blasc updatet auch mein Char wenn ich WoW schliesse.

Aber ich find nicht wo ich meinen Char anschauen kann und mich zu meiner Gilde adden kann.

Wo muss ich mich reggen damit das klappt ?


Danke euch


----------



## B3N (17. März 2005)

Wie heisst den dein Char und auf welchem Server spielst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Executor (17. März 2005)

Bin auf Blackhand

einloggen tu ich mich mit *** und mein Druiden Nick ist dan Executor


danke dir


----------



## B3N (17. März 2005)

Executor schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auf Blackhand
> 
> einloggen tu ich mich mit *** und mein Druiden Nick ist dan Executor
> danke dir
> [post="83772"][/post]​




Ok werd mir das mal anschauen, deinen Loginname habe ich wegeditiert, den braucht hier niemand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (17. März 2005)

Hehe, das Problem ist kein Problem, mir scheint du wusstest nur nicht wo du schauen musst.

Hier dein Char:

http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...nd&charid=29058

Hier deine Visitenkarten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Key2Matrix (17. März 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit Blasc. Am besten einfach mal
auf meine Signatur klicken. Dann seht ihr worum es geht.
Desweiteren scheint meine Signatur nicht up to date zu sein.

Bitte helft mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG, Key


----------



## B3N (17. März 2005)

Key2Matrix schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...



hehe jo das das Problem kennen wir bereits, sind dran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Key2Matrix (17. März 2005)

Hallo,

wieso wird eigentlich die Klassenstatistik für Jäger durch meinen Char
verfälscht während die Berufsstatistik korrekt angezeigt wird ? Irgend
etwas muss doch da richtig bzw. falsch laufen. Hehe, kommt auf die
Sichtweise an. Könnte auf Dateninkonsistenz hindeuten, lol. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wäre nett wenn ihr euch mit der Behebung des Problems beeilt.
      Die Leute aus meiner Gilde schauen mich schon schräg an. Ich
      bin kein "CHEATER". Ach, bevor ichs vergesse, unsere Gilde ist
      durch mich nun auf Platz 1 der größten Gilden Aegwynns. Thx.

Key




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Executor (17. März 2005)

Danke dir jo ich wusste echt nicht wo ich schauen sollte.

Danke


----------



## Key2Matrix (22. März 2005)

Hallo,

es werden immer mehr und mein Char updated auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Key.


----------



## B3N (22. März 2005)

Wir sind noch dran, keine Sorge, sobald das Problem gefixt ist steht dein Char wieder korrekt und nur einmal in der Datenbank. :>


----------



## Lightspeed (23. März 2005)

Ich hoffe, das ich mit meinem Problem hier richtig bin. ^^°

So, ich habe gerade Blasc installiert und der Pfad führt auch zur Wow.exe Datei. 
Ich starte Blasc, der auch automatisch WoW startet und spiele es ne weile. 
Nachdem ich WoW schließe kommt ein fenster von Blasc und macht ein paar abgleichungen bzw uploads.

Als ich dann auf der Site mein Chara betrachten will, ist er leider nicht da. Woran liegt das denn? o_O


----------



## B3N (23. März 2005)

Lightspeed schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, das ich mit meinem Problem hier richtig bin. ^^°
> 
> So, ich habe gerade Blasc installiert und der Pfad führt auch zur Wow.exe Datei.
> Ich starte Blasc, der auch automatisch WoW startet und spiele es ne weile.
> ...




Der Eintrag kann bis zu 10 Minuten dauern, ausserdem wirst auch du vermutlich im Moment diese Problem hier haben.



> Versionskonflikt Workarround
> 21.03.2005 - 18:57:08 Uhr | B3N
> 
> Wegen tehnischer Probleme, können wir heute Abend leider keinen Hotfix aufspielen, im Moment können wir leider nicht genau sagen wie lange wir noch damit zu kämpfen haben. Allerdings haben wir einen kleinen Workarround für euch, welcher es euch ermöglich euer BLASC trotzdem zum Laufen zu bekommen. Geht hierzu bitte in euer BLASC Verzeichnis, dieses findet ihr unter World of Warcraft/BLASC. Dort befindet sich eine BLASC.ini, öffnet diese mit einem normalen Texteditor und such euch die Zeile: InterfaceVersion=0, tragt hier nun die aktuelle Interfaceversion von Hand ein (4216) und startet BLASC neu, das wars!


----------



## Lightspeed (23. März 2005)

Nun, ich habe das gemacht, was im zweiten qoute stand, aber upgeloadet wurde dennoch nichts. 
Und das ist schon mehrere Stunden her. oO


----------



## Regnor (23. März 2005)

Lightspeed schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, ich habe das gemacht, was im zweiten qoute stand, aber upgeloadet wurde dennoch nichts.
> Und das ist schon mehrere Stunden her. oO
> [post="84276"][/post]​



Dann schicke bitte deine savedvariables.lua an blasc@black-legion.info
Wir schauen uns die Daten dann an. Kann nur leider sein das es erst nach Ostern was wird da mein Rechner kaputt ist und ich da erst neue Teile brauch.

Gruß Regnor


----------

